# Working on something special



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Working on something special. Track starts going down on Monday- more to come!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

17 more and you'd have a heck of a miniature golf course....


----------



## steamer49 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sit in the Hot Tub and run trains while you wait.........................?


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this Perry, Georgia, by any chance?


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Little bit South of Perry, Georgia.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a address , to enter the drawing , to win this after the show ?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I know, I know!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Taking notes from Jerry McColgan, I see....


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, 
Who, me???!!!! 
LAO


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry,

Not everything is about you!!  Just the funny stuff. And all that crazy Speedo noise!

No  - Jerry is very proud of his Plastic, Plywood and Carpet railroad!   Built his entire empire on indoor outdoor carpeting like that! 

Mark


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

A little south of perry, and the items in the building have a certain look to them.. I'd say that's something down at Disneyworld.. But what?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So what brand of track do you use????


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 02/12/2008 10:55 AM
"A little south of perry, and the items in the building have a certain look to them.. I'd say that's something down at Disneyworld.. But what?"

If that's Disney I missed it last week?  Speaking of Disney, I was very disappointed to see what was left of the layout at Epcot. Wonder if they'd part with the steel bridges?

Chas


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,
It's great to see you posting on the Forums again.  We've missed you.  I look forward to seeing the progress.
JimC.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

More to come......


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive.  Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the purpose of the train display platform? Is it being used in a mall? Keep up the good work.  Dennis


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bucksco on 02/14/2008 7:12 PM





























More to come......

Another very-professional-looking layout--clean, neat and attractive.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

This is only because i was just at one, but it looks like the lobby of a children's hospital. Round flowing designs, bright colors.... 
The layout looks great. Whatever it is for, good job!


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

It's looking good Jack!
I see some UP cars.

Nice choice of motive power


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

How is the mouse, Jack? Good? Give my best...


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Parkdesigner- Mickey says "Hi" !

A few new pics - enjoy!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

The telegraph poles are really a neat addition.  Different from the typical crossbucks.

Mark


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Mark,

There's more to come. The watertower and station are next!


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

We're about halfway there now- artwok is going up


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' good, Jack.  GR magazine on the job as well..   Gonna be great for the hobby.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 03/03/2008 9:31 PM
Lookin' good, Jack.  GR magazine on the job as well..   *Gonna be great for the hobby.* 
That's for sure. I hope it gets plenty of publicity.Considering the impeccable job, it _should_.  Maybe_ everybody_ will want one !


----------

